# Grunt calls



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2013)

Osage and pistachio calls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice looking calls! I have never use pistachio. How is it to work with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice calls



Dave


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Nice looking calls! I have never use pistachio. How is it to work with?


Get a lot of catches. Can't be aggressive at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 23, 2013)

Good looking calls!!!

Mark


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2013)

dbroswoods said:


> Good looking calls!!!
> 
> Mark


Thank you


----------

